# New push stick/ shoe



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I had a chunk of 2×6 laying around and wanted to cut something. lol. A big push stick seemed like a good idea. I searched the web for ideas. I liked the "shoe" style. I drew a rough freestyle design and came up with this. Cut it out on the bandsaw. I used a 1" forstner bit to make the handle opening. I used the oscillating sander and a
round over bit for the profile.. I'm going to make a replaceable back "heel" out of masonite. So do any of you put a finish on the push sticks. Maybe some spray on lacquer?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use shellac for something like this. It dries quick and works fine….nice design for a pusher.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> I use shellac for something like this. It dries quick and works fine….nice design for a pusher.
> 
> - Redoak49


Yes! I have some spray shellac. Thanks Redoak!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Poly on all mine. Mostly because someone gave me a gallon and I wish to use it before I die…. LOL

The angle on mine is different to account for a wrist injury. This angle causes the least amount of issues with repetitive use. Others have tried it out, about 50/50 on yeah it works for me, or how do you use this?


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> Poly on all mine. Mostly because someone gave me a gallon and I wish to use it before I die…. LOL
> 
> The angle on mine is different to account for a wrist injury. This angle causes the least amount of issues with repetitive use. Others have tried it out, about 50/50 on yeah it works for me, or how do you use this?
> 
> ...


Wow! Thats one fine looking pusher! Beautiful. I'd be afraid to use that one. I'd have it in a glass case. hahahaha


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Wow! Thats one fine looking pusher! Beautiful. I d be afraid to use that one. I d have it in a glass case. hahahaha
> 
> - Woodchuck2010


Yeah I get that alot. LOL


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I sprayed some shellac on it and made some replaceable heels for it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Probably a good idea I just glued the shoes on the bottom of mine. I have to replace the lower strip on my 3/4 stick. Getting to be kinda thin.  I made a jig you put the handle into and slice off the disposable bottom then glue on new bottom and it is ready tomorrow.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

This looks really comfortable to use. I like the fact the heel can be, easily, replaced. It's probably too nice for the abuse I give push shoes.

I have several different thicknesses and like to keep them where I can grab them easily, if I forgot to have on on the ready.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow! Impressive collection Kelly. I'm making some other thickness ones also. Love your shop.


----------



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would cut the back lip @ top off and make it like an "O" just seams like elbow would have to be to low to push comfortable with it.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> I would cut the back lip @ top off and make it like an "O" just seams like elbow would have to be to low to push comfortable with it.
> 
> - 9×9


I'm short so the angle is perfect for me. lol


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

My push sticks tend to get chewed up pretty fast so I don't really put a finish on them but I sometimes put a little red paint on the handle to make them easier to find when I set them down in a strange place


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

No finish on mine. I like it rough. :- )
Actually, I do like the grip the raw wood allows.


----------

